# Perte barre de signets Safari ipad?



## bertol65 (8 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Après un exit safe mode suite à un blocage de l'installation de Sky map, la barre de signets de Safari ne s'affiche plus. Mais les signets existent toujours car lorsque je clique sur icône des signets ils y sont.
Comment les faire réapparaître dans la barre ?
Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 05h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 05h39 ----------

Ça y est j'ai trouvé.
J'en peux plus de ce iPad.


----------



## Lauange (8 Décembre 2012)

Hello

tu va dans dans réglages/safari/toujours afficher barre des signets.


----------

